
Milkman: An Extensible Alternative to Postman in JavaFX - javinpaul
https://github.com/warmuuh/milkman
======
lunias
Cool to see someone using JavaFX and not Electron. I quite like it and used it
for a few card games and stuff.

------
pjmlp
Congratulations on picking up JavaFX for doing it.

------
giancarlostoro
Interesting and the nice thing about him wanting to add JavaScript runner
support is the JRE does have a JS engine you can embed into your apps.

The JS runner in Postman felt a little limited I couldnt for example figure
out how to fetch a document.cookie from a response. It would be awesome if the
JS runner can match the usefulness of the one from Postman in addition to
being extendable like the rest of Milkman seems to be.

One thing I wish there was and maybe this project might be extensible towards
is a JMS / better ActiveMQ / JMS client.

~~~
nathankleyn
Sadly Nashorn, the JS engine that was built into the JVM, has been deprecated
as of Java 11:
[https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/335](https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/335)

It had so many compatibility issues with real JS that it was kind of untenable
to use it with scripts designed for other JS environments:
[https://jaxenter.com/nashorn-javascript-engine-
deprecated-14...](https://jaxenter.com/nashorn-javascript-engine-
deprecated-145320.html)

The only real way to deal with JS now is Rhino (which still exists!), or some
custom binding to V8 or something via JNI (yikes).

Our work uses Nashorn a lot for scripting and this is a big blocker for us to
move to newer Java versions.

~~~
pjmlp
The real way is to adopt GraalVM, which is the alternative being proposed.

[https://www.graalvm.org/docs/reference-
manual/languages/js/](https://www.graalvm.org/docs/reference-
manual/languages/js/)

------
y4mi
> _Git Team Synchronization Plugin_

Neat!

I personally switched to vscode rest client some time ago because the requests
are just text on the filesystem so clearly visible in code review etc, but
this looks really promising

